# is there anyone who could make a circle cutter like this?...



## Michelle_K (16 Mar 2016)

I just wondered if anyone has or would know how to go about making a circle cutter for guitar rosette channels. I have seen people make the Dremel ones which are the ones I like the look of but would this be possible with just basic hand tools?

Thanks


----------



## AJB Temple (16 Mar 2016)

I have always thought this kind of tool is a solution to a problem that a router deals with in seconds. About 30 years ago I was doing this by hand with a router running inside a couple of concentric ply templates. Perfect circle, perfect depth, extremely quick, very clean cut. I know that it is purist to do it by hand but a cheap router is cheaper than one of these tools and making a template is virtually free.


----------



## NazNomad (17 Mar 2016)

It's possible, but the skills / time / materials / etc. involved would make it cheaper to just buy a Dremel one from StewMac.


----------



## dazzer (17 Mar 2016)

Hi Michelle

You can build a simple rosette cutter from a scalpel blade, scrap of wood and a pin!

There is an example here!
http://buildacousticguitar.com/the-build-process/creating-the-soundboard-rosette/

Here's a slightly more complex one as its adjustable.


----------



## Droogs (17 Mar 2016)

you could get a trammel set and affix either a scalpel blade or one of LN's radius cutter blades (its a mini 3 toothed saw blade really) on the end and be able to create holes and grooves of any size. It's what I've done


----------



## Bm101 (17 Mar 2016)

Might this be any good? http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Sta ... tml#SID=24


----------

